# The Alhambra (Grenada)



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Don't know if this should be in Off Topic or here?

I have a chum coming over to stay for 10 days and we thought that we would do a return trip to the Alhambra as it's been 8 years since the first visit and my camera packed up just as we arrived.

Done some checking and the entrance price is now a whopping €45 and only by guided tour. Last time we wandered round at our own pace!

Juan
Tres verdes

Goin' native dontcha know

Edit: This info was given to me by a friend who was staying in Grenada and wanted to visit. Checking the official site it states €12


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

camperian said:


> Done some checking and the entrance price is now a whopping €45 and only by guided tour. Last time we wandered round at our own pace!
> 
> J


Good grief ! We went about 15 years ago and I can't remember how much it was but it would not have been expensive or we would not have gone !

It's a wonderful place though and a guided tour would have been useful but I'd still like to wander at my own pace afterwards.

Thanks for the warning - it is ( was ? ) on our "return to" list.

G


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Grizzly

Have a look at my edit

Ian


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

damn thats annoying, why force you into a guided tour

Where did you read about this ?

We visited it couple of years back and parked overnight in the car park alongside 3 or 4 other vans.

Nice location, no facilities though, brilliant walk up into the hills overlooking the Al Hambra and seeing the Sierra Nevada mountain range surrounding Grenada though with Bradley


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Whew ! That's better ! At E45 I'd have expected B&B as well !

Back on the list now.

G


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

camperian said:


> Last time we wandered round at our own pace!


Our last visit, 2 years ago, it was sort of your own pace though they enforced a one way system. I wanted a second look at one place but they would not let us go backwards.

I think it would be worth more then €45 if we could get in when it was less crowded.

We actually staying in the Alhambra, not the Parador but Hotel America, a place with as much charactor as the Alhambra itself and quite cheap.


----------



## 110279 (Feb 29, 2008)

*Alhambra, Granada*

We visited January 07 and the price was 10 Euros each, so your new price of 12 Euros should be about right.
It is truely a wonderful place - see some of my own images below - we visited Cordoba this February and we can throughly recommend a visit if old spain is your interest, they have Roman, Arab and Spanish all mixed together very well presented and preserved. The hotels in the old town are good, but no parking on site. There is a decent site on the outskirts of town - its in all the books.


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

We paid 12 eauros each in November and it is only the main palace you have a guided tour for, if you can buy your tickets before going as they all have a different time for you to enter the grounds and your guided tour of the palace. We couldnt buy tickets from the campsite when we were there as the internet site was down so had to get there early at 10am to buy them and then couldnt go in until 2.30pm and our guided tour was at 4.30pm.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Alhambra y Generalife entrance fees*

 Buon giorno tutti, 
have my entrance ticket from 26/01/08 in front of me - I paid for four of us, per person, 'precio Jubilados UE' Euro 9. i.e. EU pensioners price.
This ticket was valid from 08:00 to 14:00 and was a 'visita general' i.e. we were free to wander at will. The only thing is we were so absorbed with the gardens, palace etc. that we never made the Generalife before our time ran out at 14:00.
A real bonus though, don't know if any one else has managed to get this - as we entered the grounds my mobile phone automatically picked up a bluetooth signal that downloaded onto it automatically a brief illustrated guide. A brilliant idea, and free of charge.
If you go to Spain then you cannot miss Granada and the Alhambra, it would be like coming to Rome and missing the Vatican.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I have been recording and watched so far two of the series called the Art of Spain. Absolutely riveting documentary and stuff I am sure I should have been taught at the age of six has only now been revealed to me.

I am not sure if this program is repeated on other channels or on catch up choices but if you are interested in all things amazing, all things bright and beautiful then this is a program you simply have to watch.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Alhambra y Generalife entrance fees*



eddied said:


> my mobile phone automatically picked up a bluetooth signal that downloaded onto it automatically a brief illustrated guide. A brilliant idea, and free of charge.
> If you go to Spain then you cannot miss Granada and the Alhambra, it would be like coming to Rome and missing the Vatican.


That sounds *very* dodgy - if it can get into your mobile so can any nearby hackers.

We "did" Rome, via Maggiore, via Florence and we were so cultured out we just wandered the forum/coliseum. If I'd have seen one more pious face looking angelically upwards I'd have thrown up, so we gave the Vatican a miss. I am anti-Catholic, so much blood on their hands for an outfit allegedly based on the ten commandments.

Walking the forum/coliseum/circus maximus was special, *real*, history was made there and I was walking in the steps of Caesar. Similar feeling in the Alhambra, though of course we haven't been fed the history of that place from an early age.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Buona sera,
no real danger. If hhacking is a worry just keep bluetooth switched off. Will pass on any religious/cultural issues discussion.
saluti
eddied


----------



## channelhoppers (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi there

We're in Granada at the moment at Camping Reina Isabel on the outskirts of Granada. Nice site although pitches rather tight!

Bought two tickets for the Alhambra at the site reception today and they are thirteen (13) euros each which you may be pleased to hear!(plus 3.50 euros commission for the camp site)

Hope this clears up any confusion!

regards


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

eddied said:


> Buona sera,
> no real danger. If hhacking is a worry just keep bluetooth switched off.


The real answer is to turn discovery off.

Wise to stay clear of religion !


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

*GR E NADA*

I looked at the title to this thread and thought to myself - wow! - looks an interesting place to visit.

Tried to find the Alhambra on their website - nope!

http://www.grenadagrenadines.com/history.html

Couldn't figure out how to get there by motorhome either!

Sorry - my silly sense of humour.

Actually visited the Alhambra way back in 1963 when my parents retired to Estepona. 
Probably paid a couple of pesetas to a little old lady dressed in black who lurked and hissed at you if you tried to sneak past her!


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Channel Hoppers. You still on site? we are on pitch 28, arrived just after lunch.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi
Last year paid 10e last year but there are certain parts of the tour where you give up a portion of the ticket to acess at a certain time watch for this or you may miss some of the best parts.
There are few signs in english so hire (only a few euros) the tape machines with pre numbered locations press and listen at each very interesting.

Colin


----------

